# Can cross eyed siamese cats....



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

My mother has a friend thats a normal veterinarian who occasionally stops by who even though Boo was diagnosed by a veterinary ophthalmology for having PRA said it was from his crossed eyes and that he isn't blind when I know he is just seeing double.I've had one wonderful vet and one decent vet tell me that Siamese cats with crossed eyes see normally because there brain is wired differently or something?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Hitomi said:


> My mother has a friend thats a normal veterinarian who occasionally stops by who even though Boo was diagnosed by a veterinary ophthalmology for having PRA said it was from his crossed eyes and that he isn't blind when I know he is just seeing double.I've had one wonderful vet and one decent vet tell me that Siamese cats with crossed eyes see normally because there brain is wired differently or something?


I had a semi-feral Siamese mix male, named Dusty, that used to come around with Smokey, when Smokey was still a stray. Dusty was cross-eyed and he functioned just fine.


----------



## JohnMT (Jun 30, 2010)

The two that I've had who had crossed eyes definitely didn't see normally. One had trouble seeing things right in front of her. She even dropped a mouse in front of her that she caught, and couldn't find it to pick it back up again (lucky for the mouse). I caught the mouse and put it out in the field..it was fine, just a bit stunned.

My large male cat seems to have the same issue with seeing things that are directly in front of him. He also has some depth perception issues. He's very cross eyed and light sensitive. I moved a book shelf about a foot away from it's normal spot because it didn't fit right up against the wall where it previously was...and one of my other cats kept falling behind it (she's a deep sleeper). Within about an hour of moving it, my cross-eyed male cat went slamming into the side of it when he tried to jump onto it, since it wasn't in it's usual place  

Its not something that's crippling to them usually, but I'd say the crossed eyes definitely affect their vision somewhat.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena is only very mildly cross-eyed, and sees fine for the most part, but she does seem to have trouble with objects directly in front of her face. If she's too close to something, she rears back or wobbles her head a bit to get a better look at it.

She also has a habit of smacking into things like the closet door mirror or things she's trying to jump on/over, but I'm not sure if that's a vision issue or just clumsiness on her part.


----------

